# I am sorry to have to share this here -- VERY SAD NEWS regarding FaithinKarma



## snoopy

I just moments ago got this message from her husband:

------------------------------------
I'm sorry to tell you this in an email but Beverley passed away yesterday 
in her sleep. I dont think she suffered. I'm sure you will all miss her 
as I will, she was a very warm, generous, kind hearted women, full of life 
and love.
I'm sorry
---------------------------------------

Life is so short.  I'm sitting here stunned that this courageous lady, who was so full of hope for a new life, is now dead.  I'm so happy I got a chance to know her, even if it were online.  She'll be missed.  Please keep her husband and family in your prayers.

Its funny, she mentioned to me in an email how crazy she was about her husband.  How her life completely changed the day she met him.  So sad.   I'll need to write him immediately and share that with him, although I'm sure he already knew.


----------



## Maleficent13

omg...she was one of the first people I "met" on the debate board and I loved seeing her in debates.  I can't believe it.   My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## Toby'sFriend

oh no.  

that is so sad.  She had such a positive outlook.


----------



## septbride2002

Oh my Goodness!  I am so sad to hear about FIK  She was a nice lady.  
~Amanda


----------



## Pooh67_68




----------



## Microcell

That is too bad. Good to hear she didn't suffer.


----------



## Tinks

This is too sad!  I thought she was doing well.


----------



## phorsenuf

That is so sad!  I thought she was doing well from her transplant.  My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## I_Know_You2!

That is the saddest thing.  I was so thrilled she was doing well over the weekend.  She was a lovely pleasant person even when we were disagreeing.


----------



## BuckNaked

Oh no, that's awful.


----------



## jeleebeene

Oh my   I am just in shock right now - very sad....my thoughts and prayers go out to her family.  She will surely be missed by many


----------



## Deb in IA

Oh no!!!  So very sad.  I was hoping she would continue to get better.  

I will certainly miss her.  Her family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ZachnElli

How sad!


----------



## Nancy

OMG!  I thought at first you were going to post that the transplant failed...this is such sad news!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Oh NO!  I can't believe it.  What a terrible loss, she will be very missed!


----------



## minniepumpernickel

Oh my god, no! you can't be serious!!! I am so upset about this! I'm just left speechless! 

We were writing back and forth for awhile, and I didn't always keep up with it! I never thought that I wouldn't get a chance to write to her again! Now I feel so bad for not writing as much!

This is just horribl!


----------



## mickeyboat

I am so saddened by this news.  She will be missed.

Denae


----------



## luvmydogs

Oh my gooddness, how unbelievable.   She seemed to be doing so well, and as Toby's Friend said, had such a positive outlook.  

My prayers go out to her beloved family.  Just heartbreaking.


----------



## Beauty

So sad.  My prayers are with her family.


----------



## aprincessmom

How sad. She had such hope for the future.


----------



## bjgrazi




----------



## Mermaid02

I'm so sorry for her family. I really thought she was going to get better.


----------



## tkyes

Oh my goodness. How terrible. My deepest sympathy to her family and friends. What a tragic loss.


----------



## piglet too

I can not even think of words to express my sadness.  My thoughts and prayers go out to family, friends, and all she touched.  She will be missed greatly.


----------



## Disney Princess 6

Forgive my ignorance.  I have no access to search, so I don't know how to find more information.  Is this the woman who was waiting for the transplant for so long and then finally got it?  

Very sad news.


----------



## StartedAJoke

That is so very sad. My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


Karla


----------



## Miss Jasmine

Wow. I can't believe it. It sounded like she was doing great. How sad. Life is really fleeting.


----------



## transparant

Such sad news!  My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## WilmaBud

That's awful!      I, too, thought she was doing well.  I'm so very sorry for her husband and for all who loved her.  So unbelievably sad.


----------



## SeaSpray

That's so, so sad     I had been thinking about her since she posted about her upcoming transplant, and I was happy to read recently that she was doing OK.  I really feel for her husband and the rest of her family


----------



## septbride2002

Disney Princess,
FaithinKarma was receiving a kidney transplant and her daughter was the donor.  She had been waiting awhile for this.  Her recovery was going well - obviously something happened during the night.

~Amanda


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

<font color=navy>I'm so sorry to read this news. She was really a nice lady.  

My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## luvwinnie

Oh, no, such sad news. I also did not see posts about her transplant. What kind was it? Prayers for her family.


----------



## CamColt

Oh Im so sorry to hear this!!!  I thought things were going well.  What a shock for that poor family.


----------



## Yzma and Kronk

Very sad!


----------



## luvwinnie

Kidney disease is something I know way too much about. My  mom spent 4 years on dialysis. It's very tough.


----------



## DemonLlama




----------



## Bob Slydell

Oh man.


----------



## Jenn Lynn

So sad. 

Her family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## perdidobay

So sad...many prayers for her family


----------



## leahannpen

Wow...that just plain sucks! Not what I was hoping to hear at all!


----------



## greenban

So very sad.....

Prayers to FIK and her family.


----------



## bubie2.5




----------



## Strawberry Lemonade

So sad...my thoughts are with her family.


----------



## Snoopymom

Oh, I'm so sorry.  I think I remember her posting a wonderful long post of all the great things about WDW when I first found this site and it brought me to tears.  I wish I could search for it.  Prayers to her family.


----------



## r3ngels

That is so sad... prayers for her family.

I am shocked.


----------



## Kallison

My prayers are with her family.


----------



## Jet888

Such sad news.


----------



## Mom2Ashli

How very sad! My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## Hillbeans

How terribly sad. Prayers to her daughter, husband, and the rest of her family.


----------



## 4nana

How shocking and so very sad.  We had such high hopes and she seemed to be doing so well.  Love and prayers to her DH and family as they deal with their loss.  If she had to go, I'm relieved it was peacful.  So very heartbreaking. 

 Sandie


----------



## ballroombelle

I'm speechless.  I didn't knowher as some of you did but I do remember some of her posts-she seemed  like a very fun and vibrant person.  My very deepest condolences to her family.


----------



## BeamsofLight

Oh no.  That's so sad.   My best to her family.


----------



## Blondie

I thought she was doing well? How awful!   

I'll keep her family in my prayers.


----------



## damo

Oh my.  This is such a shock.  I can't believe she is gone.


----------



## princesstommi

What sad news.  Prayers to her family and loved ones.


----------



## tiggersmom2

This is horrible news     My heart just aches for her family....they will be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## scarlett873

wow...i'm so shocked...

her family will be in my prayers...


----------



## Cthia

That is so sad.  

My thoughts and prayers to her family.


----------



## skuttle

How sad.   Last I heard she was doing well.


----------



## Towncrier

I will keep her family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## binny

omgosh, I thought she was doing so well! 

 So sad.

 Im so very sorry for their loss.


----------



## Minnesota!

That is just awful.  God, really puts a lot in perspective.  

I am so sorry for her family's loss.


----------



## KatelynnsAuntie

Wow.  That is just awful.   It's really hard to grasp when something like this happens.    I thought she was doing well too.  Thoughts and prayers going out to her family and friends.


----------



## AdventurerKat

So sad to hear this.


----------



## MickeysMommy

So sorry to hear this tragic news.  May she rest in peace. Her family is in my prayers.


----------



## cabmom

So very sad!  

Was she a Canadian that moved to New York or have I got the wrong Diser?

 Hugs to her family...

Marilynn


----------



## ~*Belle 2003*~

I'm really shocked to read this news. 

My condolences to her family at this very sad time.


----------



## Bobbles

This is so sad.
She was doing well just a couple days ago.
My best wishes go to her DD who gave her Mom the kidney.
And, yes, Bev was from Canada and moved to New York to marry.
We will all miss you, Bev, but you will always be in a special place in our thoughts.


----------



## WeirdEyes

That is very sad. My prayers are with the family. She was always so positive and uplifting. Rest in peace.


----------



## thatchicktrish

I'm so sorry to hear this, I thought she was doing well. My thoughts are with her family during this time. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## CyranoJones

My deepest sympathy to FIK's family.  I am so sorry.


----------



## castlegazer

What a tragic tragic loss


----------



## crazyforgoofy

I'm crying at my keyboard, simply cannot believe she's gone. We were going to meet at WDW one day when she had fully recovered.  She was one of the kindest, funniest people I ever "met" online.  Her thoughtful posts and loving spirit will be missed.  I am sending prayers and good thoughts to her family.  She loved them so!


----------



## LoraJ

I am shocked. She seemed to be doing so well and was on the road to recovery. She was so excited about the transplant.

My thoughts are with her family right now.

She will be missed. I really adored her.


----------



## mommytotwo

My condolences to her family.


----------



## charlie,nj

oh how sad ..I can't believe it...prayers to her family


----------



## liznboys

I didn't know her, but it sounds like she was an amazing person, well-liked by many here.  I'm very sorry.


----------



## frndshpcptn

How very sad.  She was always fun to encounter on the boards.  My thoughts go out to her family.


----------



## kimber79

So very sad.  Thoughts and prayers go out to her family.


----------



## tc

I am so sorry to hear this. I was just saying in another post how I grieve when we lose a Diser, even if we've never physically met, and now it's happened again.  

Snoopy, please let her husband know how highly be thought of FiK (Beverley) and how we'll miss her.


----------



## julie_yet

I am in shock right now.  I literally gasped when I read this.  I loved hanging out with her in the word game threads.  I just can't believe it.  She will be greatly missed.


----------



## Lebjwb

FIK was inspiring. So shocked at the sudden turn of events. She was doing so well. I considered her the "hub" around which a small but determined group of us revolved. We PM'd frequently and I always felt she was watching my back. My deepest condolences to her family. This is just awful.


----------



## Snowwark

Oh no!      How very sad!

My thoughts and prayers to her family.


----------



## Elwood Blues

So sad and tragic. I wonder what happened. We didn't see eye to eye on many things but she was a respectable adversary. She will be missed.


----------



## palmtreegirl




----------



## Octoberbeauty

Such sad news. My condolences to the family.


----------



## Meriweather

That is such sad, sad news. I too thought she was doing well after the transplant.
Things can change so fast 
Best wishes to her family.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

I am so sorry.


----------



## helenabear




----------



## TimeforMe

Thanks for posting, Judi.  I really did NOT want to open this thread.  She was doing so well over the weekend and sounded so optimistic and positive.  I, too, am stunned.  I am totally at a loss for words.....


----------



## peachgirl

I was lucky to have had her for a friend and I'll miss her.


----------



## DCLuvinit

Really sad news, I'm sorry to hear.


----------



## CRB#33

How terribly sad. 

Her family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bananiem

My deepest symapthy to her family and friends.  I had seen the post about her doing well and hoped it would continue.  So terribly sad.


----------



## llij

What terrible news..... I'm so very sorry.  Prayers are being said for her family in this difficult time.


----------



## Aristocath

I am so saddened by this news.  My prayers to her family, especially her daughter.  Her heart must be broken.  I will miss my friend.

Cathy


----------



## mt2

I have just said a prayer for her and her family.

mt2


----------



## Poohbear123

Prayers for all......Faith


----------



## Tinkbell

Very, very sad news.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

Prayers to her family.This is so sad


----------



## dmadman43

I will echo what everyone else has said and say that I am deeply saddened, shocked, and stunned.  Thankfully she passed on peacefully it seems.


----------



## Growin'upDisney

truly very sad news.  My thoughts are with her family in their time of grief.


----------



## Aimeedyan

I'm so sorry to hear this... my prayers are with her husband


----------



## poohandwendy

OMG, I am totallly shocked, stunned, saddened and speechless....she will be deeply missed.....


----------



## HappyMommy2

I am crying for her and for the family who loved her so very much.  I'm so sorry!


----------



## WebmasterPenny

Such sad news  I didn't know her personally....but I certainly was familiar with her name and posts. Like I said, so sad...


----------



## mickey65

How very sad.  My thoughts are with the family.


----------



## meeshi

Wow, I am stunned and saddened by this news.  I thought she was doing well after her surgery.  Her family will be in my prayers.


----------



## janette

My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## tar heel

I was so hoping Snoopy's post wasn't going to say what it did.  She will be very missed.


----------



## nativetxn

My heart is breaking.  I'm so sad.  Prayers for the family left behind.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Such sad news.    My thoughts go out to her family.


----------



## NHAnn

oh no, how sad!
 
 Condolences to all whoe lives she touched.


----------



## danacara

Oh my gosh ... devastating.  I'm so saddened by this.


----------



## RitaZ.

Oh no, this is very sad.


----------



## Lynn CC

I'm so sorry to hear that awful  news.  Hugs and my prayers to her husband.


----------



## CindysGusGus

Oh my, she was always so sweet to me.  Prayers to her family, she will be missed.


----------



## goofy4tink

How very sad for her family. I'll keep them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## julia & nicks mom

Thank you for lettingus know!  I had been  so glad to see that she was doing well - I haven't been around too long but I sure enjoyed her posts!  She will be missed!


----------



## TheOtherVillainess

That really,really sucks.



TOV


----------



## Lisa F

I guess I'll just ditto what everyone else said.  How shocking and sad, for the wonderful person who was just here yesterday and is gone and especially for her family who has to deal with her loss.  I'm so devistated and I only "knew" her by her posts online, I can only imagine how those who knew her in real life must be feeling.  I will keep the family in my prayers and hope that they make it through this awful tragedy.


----------



## jerrysboy40

How sad.


----------



## huey duey & luey

I am so sad to read this. Prayers to her family


----------



## Rajah

To her family: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## winniedapooh




----------



## chell

Oh my.  Thank you for telling us, but I just hated to open this thread.  Prayers go out to her family and friends.


----------



## Lars624

I am so sorry to hear this news
My heart goes out to her family


----------



## FayeW

She alsways stuck up for me on the debate board, she even PM'd me a couple of times to comment on something rude another poster had said to me. She was kind, and I think that is just about the nicest epitaph there is.


----------



## beattyfamily

Oh, how very sad.  I didn't know her, but I'm am familiar with her name and posts. The last time I saw a post of hers was in a political thread where she did mention getting a transplant finally.  That was the last I heard from her or about her. 

We didn't see eye to eye on some issues but she was always respectful to those who disagreed with her. 

My prayers go out to her family in this very sad time.  She will be sorely missed at the Dis.


----------



## oogieboogie

Wow, I just got back on tonight and this was the first thing I read. Please send my condolences to the family. 

How sad.


----------



## FroggyinArk

She will be missed greatly here, Such sad news my prayers go out to her family and husband


----------



## Brer_Papa

My prayers & condolences go out to FIK's Family.....

FIK will surely be missed....she was an inspiration...& a friend.

 FIK


----------



## MeanLaureen




----------



## momofmikey

I'm so sorry to hear the news. Prayers to her family.


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

I am so sorry to hear this, I too thought she was doing well. Prayers to her family during this difficult time. Has anyone heard how her daughter is doing? It must be very difficult for her right now.


----------



## denisenh

Prayers and hugs to her family and all of her friends, here and elsewhere.


----------



## LisaZoe

I am still in shock over the news... and in tears.  While I only became aware of FiK after I "found" the CB about 2 months ago, I like to believe we'd become friends in that time.  I always felt a sense of accomplishment when I found out that a post of mine made her laugh.  Knowing what she was going through, I felt that if she could find the energy to laugh, she was doing pretty well under the circumstances.  I find some comfort knowing that she was with family and friends so recently before and after her surgery.

For me, the DIS won't be the same without her.


----------



## Teejay32

Shocking.  I knew her only from debate threads where she was a committed & respected adversary.  My condolences to her family and her friends here.


----------



## Kitty 34

This is so terrible!!!  I feel so sad that we have lost such a wonderful DISer.  I am saying many prayers for her family.


----------



## xABearx

So sorry to hear about this tragedy, Prayers to her family and may she rest in peace .... Andy


----------



## dizneenut

How sad.


----------



## HisEllyNelly

How terrible. Prayers for her family.


----------



## DawnCt1

This is very sad.  I am shocked.  I thought that she was doing well.  She was so optimistic prior to the surgery.


----------



## J.Cooper

This is very sad news. My thoughts and prayers are to her family


----------



## princessariel

This is such sad news! I hope Lisa is doing ok, it has to be very hard for her. FIK will be deeply missed. My prayers will be for her and her family. The loss of a loved one is always hard but around the holidays it's even harder.


----------



## swea_pea1

Horribly sad news.  FIK, you will truly be missed. 

Prayers said for her family.


----------



## Nickimouse

Oh how heartbreaking. My thoughts go out to her family.


----------



## oracle

I'm feeling just like most on here. Sad to hear it, and pretty shocked after hearing the optimistic outlook after the surgery. She was always a great addition to the discussions on the Debate Board. She will most definitely be missed around here.


----------



## auntpolly

This is such sad news! She was just so great - I really don't believe she's gone.


----------



## dopeys biggest fan




----------



## KarenC

She had such a positive outlook, despite her kidney problems.  I am so sad to hear this news.  My prayers go out for her and her family.  She will be missed.


----------



## mrsmom

This is so sad. My thoughts and prayers are with the family.
                                       Kim


----------



## Pooh93

How heartbreaking.  Prayers for her dh and family.


----------



## Laura

I'll definitely miss her. I really thought she was going to be well...


----------



## Kimickey

My thoughts and prayers go to her family and friends.


----------



## minnie56

That is so very sad...

God Bless her and her family...this will be a very sad holiday season for them and I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## currycook

so sorry


----------



## TnKrBeLlA012

I was shocked to read of her passing.Horrible news to hear. My prayers to her family.


----------



## froglady

I'm so sad to hear this. I also remember her from the debate board. Sometimes we agreed, sometimes not, but I always respected her opinion. I knew she had medical problems, but had no idea that she was so ill. My heart goes out to her family; I'll miss her.


----------



## CookieGVB

How AWFUL.    I remember reading a thread just the other day where she said she was feeling pretty well, and that her daughter was the one in more pain.

Prayers for her family.


----------



## ThAnswr

Oh what horrible news.  I'm shocked.  She seemed to be doing so well.  There are just no words.  Life just isn't fair.


----------



## Mimi Q

Prayers said for her family.


----------



## Kaycee

That's so sad.


----------



## Kimnicki

That is so sad....I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm just in shock...


----------



## Margie J

So sorry to hear this news. Please send my condolences to her family.


----------



## MikeB63

This is terrible and stunning news.  Just last night I posted on a thread telling the good news of her surgery and coming home. I am shocked by this. FIK will surely be missed by all.


----------



## princess pooh

That's so sad.  I feel so bad for her family


----------



## delswife

Oh, I am so very sorry.


----------



## sorcerormickey

OMG, I don't even know what to say. How very sad for her family. I hope she went in peace.


----------



## MosMom

I am unbelievably shocked and saddened by this news.  I have no words.  My thoughts go out to her family.


----------



## orvilleair

Praying for FIK's family in coping with their tragic loss.  I've read the previous threads and thought FIK would pull through after her surgery.


----------



## Beanie

I am so sorry to read this...  Her family is in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## mrsheppo

My deepest sympathies to the family.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Such sad news to read.


----------



## epcotfan

I am in shock. That is so sad.


----------



## disney funseeker

Truly sad news.


----------



## TXTink

Thoughts and prayers for the family....very sad....


----------



## browneyes

Thanks for letting us know, Judi. I thougth she was doing well. Her loved ones will be in my prayers.


----------



## IloveDMB

How sad.  May she rest in peace.  Saying prayers for her loved ones.


----------



## pw2pp

Oh no..... this is such a shock.


----------



## 4greatboys

How very sad


----------



## Liz

This is incredibly sad.  I hurt for her family.


----------



## Pea-n-Me

May God bless her and her family in this difficult time.


----------



## smilingmouse

My prayers and good thoughts go out to all who are affected by this sad event.


----------



## AmazingGrace

I'm in shock. My prayers are with her family.


----------



## Alicnwondrln

how awful 
I chatted with her on the old debate board she was wonderful

my sincerest apologies and god bless her and her family


----------



## Serena

That is so sad.  My condolences to the family.


----------



## Pete's Mom

Alicnwondrln said:
			
		

> how awful
> I chatted with her on the old debate board she was wonderful
> 
> my sincerest apologies and god bless her and her family


 She was always such a kind and thoughtful debater and she always seemed to be a voice of reason when things turned sour on some of the threads.  I will really miss her.  My prayers are with her husband and daughter.


----------



## Laurabearz

Such sad news.... Her family is in our thoughts.


----------



## Pin Wizard

That is so sad!  It sounded like she was doing well.     Prayers for her family and friends.


----------



## Sleepy

At least she went in her sleep.


----------



## CourtasanSatine




----------



## Planogirl

She was a wonderful person and also one of a kind.  She always cared and I will really miss her.  Rest in peace dear friend.


----------



## catsrule

Oh no, I just saw the other day where she was doing well.  This is so sad, to logon and read this.  My condolances to her family.  I am so sorry.


----------



## luvthatduke

I was stunned to read this thread...
I am very saddened, and pray for FIK's family,
especially her daughter - how difficult this will be for her!

While there were posts by FIK that I disagreed with,
I always looked foward to her viewpoint,
as she had a gentle touch in the midst of the recent debates on the CB.

She was a real presence on the boards,
and she will be greatly missed.

May she rest in peace...


----------



## Minniespal

Very sad ~ My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## chadfromdallas

I liked her posts...RIP


----------



## Big V

My thoughts and prayers are with her family. So sad.


----------



## raisindiskids

My prayers are going out to her husband and family. She will be missed by so many.


----------



## richiebaseball

My thoughts and prayers for her friends and family.


----------



## Pongo69

So sorry to hear this  

My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## avdeane

My thoughts and prayers are with Beverley's family. She will be very missed by all of us here on the boards.


----------



## JKMastalski




----------



## luvmarypoppins

Such sad news. Thoughts and prayers going out to the family during this most difficult time.


----------



## Galahad

Very Sad.  Hoped she was getting better.  Prayers for her family!


----------



## nkjzmom

I am so sorry for Beverley's family.  She was such a kind person.  

When you're in that circumstance, you set "goals" for yourself or your loved one and I'm sure the transplant was a major one for them.  I know we assumed that once the transplant was complete, life would get better and easier for my brother.  I can't imagine if we'd lost him that quickly.  My heart and prayers go to her family...especially her daughter.  

Snoopy, please keep us updated, if possible.


----------



## caitycaity

i am so sad.  she will definitely be missed.


----------



## wickey's friend

My condolences and prayers to her family.


----------



## Bichon Barb

I am so sad.  Beverley was a wonderful person and a much loved DISer.  She will be missed.  My sympathies to her family.


----------



## FINFAN

Oh my gosh....I am shocked and saddened. I had hoped all was well. Prayers to her family.

Pam


----------



## hydster

How very sad! It is so hard to lose someone you love but to lose them at this time of year is especially hard.  Thoughts are prayers for her family and friends.


----------



## Trish Bessette

I am so very sorry to hear.  Prayers to her family.


----------



## Missy1961

I always enjoyed her posts. My thoughts and prayers for her family. We will all miss her.


----------



## minniecarousel

This so just so sad. My heart goes out to her family.

Prayers said.


----------



## cheyita

I, too, would like to pass on my condolences.  She was definitely a presence around here and will be missed.


----------



## coliebird

My condolonces to her family and to all of you who knew her as well.


----------



## momof2inPA

FIK will be missed. She was the best the DIS has to offer, fair, intelligent, kind, and funny. Prayers for her family and for a peaceful rest.


----------



## shortbun

I just read this!  I am so sad!


----------



## Nutsy

oh my gosh that is so sad...........I never met her, but we used to Pm quite a bit  

I knew she was waiting on a transplant & was going through dialysis.......poor thing. I think tho in a way she knew the end was near, just by the things she used to say, but it's still a shock none the less


----------



## tiggerlover

So very sad indeed.  My condolences to her family, how difficult this must be for all of them.


----------

